# Weightless training For Martial Artists!



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi,
I've posted some threads previously on what type of wieghts training is good for Martial Arts and what weights to use. I was in the gym yesterday and I thought to myself, what If I didnt come here, what if I could stay at home and conduct a number of exercises without weights that would make me as good a Martial Artist as somebody who did go to the gym (within reason).I mean exercises like squats and using a chin up bar.
Anybody got one of these routines, where they do exercises at home? As in weightless exercises?

Regards


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 28, 2005)

Here ya go:

http://trainforstrength.com/workouts.shtml


----------



## rutherford (Apr 28, 2005)

My favorite:

http://www.powerathletesmag.com/pages/pistols.htm


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Cheers! 

Kind Regards


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 29, 2005)

You could also try checking out mattfurey.com

I bought some of his stuff, and haven't done weights since.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 30, 2005)

> You could also try checking out mattfurey.com
> 
> I bought some of his stuff, and haven't done weights since.


Not that his stuff is bad, it's just overpriced.  The site at www.trainforstrength.com that was already posted has the same info on it and it is free.  

I have Furey's book as well and the advantage is that it is in book form for easy refrence instead of looking it up on the web.

Pavel also has a book called "The Naked Warrior" and it is about strength training just using your bodyweight.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 30, 2005)

I have Matt Furey's 'Combat Conditioning' book and it is cool and all, but trainforstrength.com is the place to go.  Scrapper has a lot of free info, pictures, and video clips.

If you're looking for a book, go with Ross Enamait's books over at *WarriorForce.com*.  He gives free updates to his books and is a classy guy who sends out a very informative newsletter called "The Warrior Wire".  He doesn't try to sell you in his newsletters either as some do.

Mike Mahler wrote an interesting article called "Bodyweight Exercises for Size and Strength".  *Click here to read the article*.

You can look into resistance bands also.  Check out *Lifeline USA *  for more information.

All the best to your training.


----------



## beauty_in_the_sai (May 2, 2005)

Here's what I do that may sound funny but actually works: I usually skip breakfast, eat salad for lunch, and try to eat something healthy for dinner. As far as munchies go, who can live without them during work? So for munchies, I eat frosted mini wheats, which are actually quite good for you. I do situps at night and martial arts in the evening after work. I've lost 20 pounds in the past 3 weeks.  Bring it on summer. \o/


----------



## Simon Curran (May 7, 2005)

Zujitsuka said:
			
		

> I have Matt Furey's 'Combat Conditioning' book and it is cool and all, but trainforstrength.com is the place to go. Scrapper has a lot of free info, pictures, and video clips.
> 
> If you're looking for a book, go with Ross Enamait's books over at *WarriorForce.com*. He gives free updates to his books and is a classy guy who sends out a very informative newsletter called "The Warrior Wire". He doesn't try to sell you in his newsletters either as some do.
> 
> ...


To yourself and Punisher, thanks, I had never seen those before, and yes Matt Furey is over priced, and his newsletter is often repetative.


----------



## automaton (May 12, 2005)

I recently received an advance copy of the new DVD The Physical Body: Indian Wrestling and Physical Culture.  I really wanted to check out the routines of the indian wrestlers since combat conditioning sort of re popularized them here.  This dvd really shows you the workout routines and the actual wrestlers doing the exercises which adds alot of dimension to what is out there.  I believe the dvd will be available shortly, if you want to take a look the webpage with a quicktime just went up.

http://www.customflix.com/207195

I enjoyed it and gained alot from it and since they are for the most part bodyweight exercises along with jori, gada and other simple training devices it might add some dimension to your workouts or give you a few more ideas.


----------



## Simon Curran (May 13, 2005)

automaton said:
			
		

> I recently received an advance copy of the new DVD The Physical Body: Indian Wrestling and Physical Culture. I really wanted to check out the routines of the indian wrestlers since combat conditioning sort of re popularized them here. This dvd really shows you the workout routines and the actual wrestlers doing the exercises which adds alot of dimension to what is out there. I believe the dvd will be available shortly, if you want to take a look the webpage with a quicktime just went up.
> 
> http://www.customflix.com/207195
> 
> I enjoyed it and gained alot from it and since they are for the most part bodyweight exercises along with jori, gada and other simple training devices it might add some dimension to your workouts or give you a few more ideas.


Thanks, I will check it out.:asian:


----------

